# Cars Coffee -N- Donuts San Diego - last Sunday of the month



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Our next meet is coming May31st - open to all cars, car clubs, friends and enthusiasts going from 7am to 10am at Sunny Donuts in Kearny Mesa see you there

https://www.facebook.com/events/789483311130500/

Find photos from each meet on Instagram #carscoffeendonutsSD - or tag us In your photos online

We've had a great run of meets with an awesome mix of everything in attendance...we are doing these the last Sunday of the month at Sunny Donuts in Kearny Mesa -open to all so there is a large mix of multiple vehicle brands - family/kid/dog friendly so invite everyone 
https://www.facebook.com/carscoffeedoughnutsSanDiego


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Whos is ready for this Sunday? Weather is expected to blow out of San Diego and there are rumors of some very unique cars showing up ...if this May gray weather is still around we will still be hosting this meet so don't miss out just because it looks cloudy - we have not have not missed an event yet!


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

ATTENTION WE ARE CHANGING LOCATIONS FOR OUR JUNE MEET!!! 
We are moving to Krispy Kreme Doughnuts in Clairemont Square - with this new location keep in mind the same rules still apply - dont do anything here that you wouldnt want someone doing in your own neighborhood...we have also changed the time a bit from 7am to 930am most other businesses in the lot open at 10am and we need be mostly out of their way by then

Along with Krispy Kreme Doughnuts there is also a Starbucks and a small French Bakery that is open as well.

Follow the link for more info for where to park - we will have more room with this new location so bring out your friends. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1405908896403042/


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Whos ready for this Sunday June 28th - Remember we are in a new location at te Krispy Kreme Doughnuts in Clairemont Square - address is in the link below 

Along with Krispy Kreme Doughnuts there is also a Starbucks and a small French Bakery that is open as well.

Click the link below - we will have more room with this new location so bring out your friends - there is a map for were to park in the link which is in front
of TJ Max 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1405908896403042/


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

We are doing it again - July 26th Cars Coffee N Douhnuts at the Krispy Kreme in Clariemont Square (same spot as last month) - all makes , all models, new or old, import or domestic...bring out your car buddies and the family 

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND - ANY ENGINE REVING AND HARD THROTTLE LAUNCHES ARE NOT TOLERATED - IF WE CONTINUE TO HAVE ISSUES WITH THIS WE WILL LOOSE THIS SPOT, PLEASE POLICE YOURSELVES AND KEEP IN MIND THAT IF SOMEONE IS DOING THIS, IT HURTS ALL CARS AND COFFEE MEETS, INCLUDING THIS ONE AND THE PEOPLE INVOLVED WILL NOT BE WELCOMED BACK 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1601832380064848/


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Who's ready for this Sunday - the unofficial after party for Extreme Autofest is Cars Coffee N Doughnuts at Krispy Kreme in Clairemont Square 7am to 930am - Don't miss it 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1601832380064848/


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

We are at it again this month August 30th back at the Krispy Kreme Doughnuts been a great collection of enthusiasts so far and no issues - this month we are helping promote the socaleuro.com BIG GTG September 6th - should be another great collection of cars as we are open to all makes and models ....

Follow the link for event info - see everyone in a couple of weeks 

https://www.facebook.com/events/461543397356046/


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Only 2 meets left for 2015 - we want to hit 300 cars this month and next month before we close out the year - spread the word invite your car friends - open to all makes and models...

https://www.facebook.com/events/887285581358999/


----------



## daygoVR6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Last meet for 2015! Can we get over 300 cars again? Click the evite - open to all makes all models. PLEASE RESPECT TE SPOT No Engine reving, No Burnouts, Pick up your trash, No loud music 

https://www.facebook.com/events/142184532794243/


----------

